# High Quality Uniforms



## MooDoYea (Jul 1, 2021)

Has any of the other senior black belts realized that Sang Moo Sa brand Master uniforms are no longer available for sale?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 4, 2021)

MooDoYea said:


> Has any of the other senior black belts realized that Sang Moo Sa brand Master uniforms are no longer available for sale?


Honestly, no. I've never had one of their dobaks. However, I did check after reading this, and their web site is still active and shows all kinds of uniforms as being available.





						PINETREE SANGMOOSA – ALL ABOUT MARTIAL ARTS
					






					sangmoosa.co.kr


----------

